# Molly's first points



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Last weekend Molly picked up her first 2 pts going WB from the jr.puppy class. 

This picture was taken Sun. after the show (with her handler). Being tipacle Molly she moved a front foot. But I still love the photo. She is 8 months old.










Molly in the ring.


















On another note her sister picked up her first 2 pts on Sat. going WB. And her Sire picked up his first 2 pts on Sun. going BOW.

And Kenna came along on Sat. for a bit of a photo shoot.









krisk


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Love Molly  I'd like to see her not stacked out so far in the rear. She's very pretty.

Kenna's an Edale bitch, isn't she? Looks very Edale in type


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations - she's very pretty!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, and yes Kenna is an Edale girl (BIM.Ch.Edales Wild Thyme - Jimmi x Tigger).And for the request... Molly less stretched.









krisk


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Her rear looks so much better when she's not stretched out! Beautiful turn of stifle!


----------

